# I am not associated with Debt Options anymore



## Steve Thatcher (16 Aug 2013)

Hi posters,

just a public information announcement.

It has come to my attention that people using this site have tried to make contact with me using an old association I had with Debt Options. They are not however being made aware that i no longer act for their clients or work with them.

If you do wish to contact me, you can always do so via this site. I am not requesting enquiries, simply letting you know that you will not find me at debt Options.

Thanks. I hope this is ok Brendan. if not I'm sure you will advise me.

Steve Thatcher


----------



## Brendan Burgess (16 Aug 2013)

Hi Steve

That is no problem. Make sure to put your own website or contact details in your signature. 
Brendan


----------



## PatF (16 Aug 2013)

Steve
           Can you clarify the above in light of the fact that a link on some of your previous posts refers to a debt options website which invites users to "visit their sister company" with the logo for debt options, your name and contact details  - the post may be old but the URL still advertises your name and contact details on the following website: double u doub;e u double u irishbankruptcyuk dog com

For clarity I have no links to either of the above named people or companies but would just like to clarify your comments

regards 
PatF


----------



## JayPee (16 Aug 2013)

well,that's not good news, I was planning on meeting up with them next week to discuss a UK move. There are a few things I need to know before I'm 100%.


----------



## Luternau (17 Aug 2013)

PatF said:


> Steve
> Can you clarify the above in light of the fact that a link on some of your previous posts refers to a debt options website ......
> .....For clarity I have no links to either of the above named people or companies but would just like to clarify your comments
> 
> ...



Odd first post. 
If you have no link what is the reason for questioning the mans announcement? Things can and do change from time to time....


----------



## Steve Thatcher (19 Aug 2013)

PatF said:


> Steve
> Can you clarify the above in light of the fact that a link on some of your previous posts refers to a debt options website which invites users to "visit their sister company" with the logo for debt options, your name and contact details  - the post may be old but the URL still advertises your name and contact details on the following website: double u doub;e u double u irishbankruptcyuk dog com
> 
> For clarity I have no links to either of the above named people or companies but would just like to clarify your comments
> ...



Yes at the time I was with them I obviously posted using the debt options web address. I will see if I can retrospectively change the URL's

Steve Thatcher
www.stevethatcher.ie


----------



## Brendan Burgess (30 Aug 2013)

Hi Steve

Presumably it is [broken link removed] from which you have disassociated? 

And not  Ben Gilroy's [broken link removed] 




> [FONT=&quot]Ben Gilroy, People for Economic Justice, has spent the past few years studying the law and spends every day in courts all over the country helping real Irish People to reclaim their lives. He is on farms and in businesses helping to stop the Sheriffs and banks from pillaging our assets.. Ben is our Educator and will be with each and everyone of us in court. [/FONT]


----------



## DB74 (30 Aug 2013)

So are you saying Steve is still associated with Ben Gilroy then?


----------



## so-crates (30 Aug 2013)

Brendan Burgess said:


> ...
> 
> And not  Ben Gilroy's [broken link removed]



Oh God... Just clicked on that link... Clearly they don't believe in proof-reading or checking spelling... in addition to their other wonderful attributes.


----------



## Steve Thatcher (31 Aug 2013)

DB74 said:


> So are you saying Steve is still associated with Ben Gilroy then?



Who is Ben Gilmore. Does he have a good reputation then.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (31 Aug 2013)

Here is some information on Ben

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showpost.php?p=1333064&postcount=5


----------



## AnthonyJoyce (31 Oct 2013)

*Debt Options Limited*

I am Principal of Anthony Joyce & Co. Solicitors, director and registered personal insolvency practitioner of Debt Options Limited which is a company set up in early 2012 before the group Debt Options Ireland was established. 

Since the Primetime report on Thursday 24 October 2013 we have requested that Debt Options Ireland desist from using the name Debt Options because this is causing harm and confusion to our legitimate Personal Insolvency Practitioner company. debtoptions.ie

Our company provides insolvency solutions both in Ireland and the UK using both the Irish and UK Insolvency Services. We have no connection whatsoever with the group calling themselves Debt Options Ireland. 

Anthony Joyce.


----------

